# S100/S110 Image Quality



## computer_freak (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello I am Debating between s100 and s110 
one thing that  concern me is that I saw some reviews saying there are differences in  image quality between the two although its using the same lens/processor  and so on for expamples:


 "We did feel that high ISO performance (and image quality in general) was actually a slight step backwards from the S100"


  "In comparison to its predecessor, the Canon S100, the S110 boasts an  upgraded sensor but our tests show a slight decrease in print quality  across the board. Where the S100 produces a nice, crisp print at 13 x 19  at base ISO, the S110 is soft at 13 x 19 and, while maybe acceptable  for wall display, we feel more comfortable recommending it for use at 11  x 14 for ISO 80 up to 200."


 "The lower overall image quality across the ISO range compared to its predecessor is a little disappointing"


and mostly:



 "There is slightly high barrel distortion at wide-angle (1.1%)" 0.6 at s100 


How it could be there are such a differences? Thanks


----------

